# Sick! Sick! Sicko!!!!!!!!!!



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I received this in my FB this morning.

As unfortunate as it is, it is worth sharing and shaming this sicko. I do not know how old this pic is, nor what country as there is a spanish (?) news link.

Sorry in advance if this ruins your day, it ruined mine. But if you are active on facebook, then please share.

Note: I won't even upload the pic...the choice is yours

Doggy Things 2. | Facebook


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok. If it's that bad...I'm not EVEN going there!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

WHAT THE F...! I wish I could find him and go vigilante on this idiot.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

what a hero...

he should try that again,
but with this dog.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> what a hero...
> 
> he should try that again,
> but with this dog.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

He is Chilean, and to be more proud, a policeman, and to be even more proud of our institutions, after all the media this pictures had received, the police had not given him even a slap on the hands... no wonder why they have no remorse to hit children students on protests... And I'll keep the rest of my thoughts to myself since politics are not allowed.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The photos are posed to deliberately get people all worked up.
So tired of this type thing. 
Whether or not it's true, and then 1000s chime with how they'd like to mess the guy up, etc. 

When googling for it, I found many pets buried in the sand for kicks and giggles. 
The Boxer, while that's an alarming photo _due to the way it's being held_, doesn't appear to have been struck yet(???), and if it _was _given that type blow, may even be dead now.

It's appalling (especially if true) but how people can get worked up over photos that may not even be "real", is beyond me :shrug:


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

THE RIGHTS OF THE ANIMALS: Patricio Millar ANIMAL ABUSER In Chile

It's no secret who he is, he welcomes you to visit.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well I don't see anything wrong with the dog buried in the sand,my nieces and nephews have done it to some of my dogs before and they were perfectly ok with it. The first pic though is pretty disturbing whether it's real or not,but he's all the way in the Chile so I am sure the way they see animals over there is probably a little different than those of us in the states,I'm saying all people over there are that way,but a lot of them probably are.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Definitely...but my point is, what good does loading up a thread or pages (on face book) of how many ways you'd torture the dude?
If there's legislation to fix, let's do that. It seems these threads are only good for one-upping each other on how bad we could screw him up...


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:



msvette2u said:


> Definitely...but my point is, what good does loading up a thread or pages (on face book) of how many ways you'd torture the dude?
> If there's legislation to fix, let's do that. It seems these threads are only good for one-upping each other on how bad we could screw him up...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> what a hero...
> 
> he should try that again,
> but with this dog.


OMG What is that?!!! ^^^^^


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

caucasian shepherd.

big,hairy,mean dog.
originally used to guard livestock from wolves.

their stopping power is equal to that of .45 ACP.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Well I don't see anything wrong with the dog buried in the sand,my nieces and nephews have done it to some of my dogs before and they were perfectly ok with it. The first pic though is pretty disturbing whether it's real or not,but he's all the way in the Chile so I am sure the way they see animals over there is probably a little different than those of us in the states,I'm saying all people over there are that way,but a lot of them probably are.


Burrying a dog in the sand up to their head where they cannot move as they exhale the compression will prevent the dog from inhaling. Not to mention the fear the dog must have had and not be able to understand...mind boggling.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> Definitely...but my point is, what good does loading up a thread or pages (on face book) of how many ways you'd torture the dude?
> If there's legislation to fix, let's do that. It seems these threads are only good for one-upping each other on how bad we could screw him up...


I completely agree!!! People feel their anger at what a person does validates their feelings of wanting to strike back - but how is that different than an animal abuser who feels their own actions are validated by their own anger at the animal they are abusing? 

Righteous indignation has nothing righteous about it when it perpetuates in thoughts, feelings and words the very actions they are condemning.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> caucasian shepherd.
> 
> big,hairy,mean dog.
> originally used to guard livestock from wolves.
> ...



one more nice pic for size reference.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We've had a few in rescue and those photos are positioned to make the dog look humongous. Make no mistake, they are large, but they are not as large as those photos make them seem (the one's paw is as big as a man's thigh!?)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ZcSeUKPOMsPQiwLNk4DwAQ

Height, weight

Height: 25 - 28 inches (64 - 72 cm)
Weight: 99 - 154 pounds (45 - 70 kg)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I would guess you probably had a bunch of people who wanted to adopted and then didn't when they saw that the dogs weren't that size? Maybe not,but that's usually how it is when some people think bigger is better.




msvette2u said:


> We've had a few in rescue and those photos are positioned to make the dog look humongous. Make no mistake, they are large, but they are not as large as those photos make them seem (the one's paw is as big as a man's thigh!?)
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ZcSeUKPOMsPQiwLNk4DwAQ
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We let them go to homes where they'd be expected to guard to an extent - especially the one, her "job" was to watch the gal's grandbaby, in S. Dakota. They actually drove over to WA to adopt! They are in an area with a lot of cougar so the dog has a very important job!

She's big!









We have a breeder back east we ask for assistance in screening homes when we get this breed in, as well as Pyrenees :thumbup:


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> We've had a few in rescue and those photos are positioned to make the dog look humongous. Make no mistake, they are large, but they are not as large as those photos make them seem (the one's paw is as big as a man's thigh!?)
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ZcSeUKPOMsPQiwLNk4DwAQ
> 
> ...


if they can emphasize proportions of dog vs person just by picking correct angle,distance and without photoshopping,i see nothing wrong.

(guy in red isn't tallest man i've seen,that's for sure.:laugh


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's easily done - we have photos of 6lb. dogs that look like full-grown labs at the correct angle!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> I completely agree!!! People feel their anger at what a person does validates their feelings of wanting to strike back - but how is that different than an animal abuser who feels their own actions are validated by their own anger at the animal they are abusing?
> 
> Righteous indignation has nothing righteous about it when it perpetuates in thoughts, feelings and words the very actions they are condemning.


Yes, but some of us feel the government doesn't go far enough in punishment for animal/child/sexual abuse. I'd like to see that guy do that in sheriff Joe arpaios territory !!! Whether or not it was stage.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> one more nice pic for size reference.


 and everyone thinks my Buddy is big. LOL


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I disagree with burying dogs in sand for fun.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I never said I did it or agreed with it. What I said was, I saw many dogs buried in sand when searching for the back story on those pics.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=0fKeUPz4B6OWiAK-4IGADA

Actually, while dogs don't like being 'hugged' per se (by humans), thundershirts and other anti-anxiety wraps are based on the fact dogs do like generalized body pressure (mammals in general, tend to) and it makes them feel _more_ secure. 
None of the dogs in those photos at the link look stressed :shrug:


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the picture is too disturbing and upsetting 

there must be a way to figure out if it is real and if the dog is okay and what can be done to help? 

There have been plenty of animal abuse vids and or pictures online where the animal has been at least taken away from the abuser and the abuser has gone to court. The internet is a powerful place. Like that nasty cat video where the cat was beaten in the shower. I agree wasting time saying how you want to torture the person is just silly. At least we could think of how to figure out if it is real and how to save the animal or figure out if it has been saved?


Pple could show up at his house and look around for it and just take it from him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I disagree with burying dogs in sand for fun.


It is animal abuse. Especially when it is linked to the photo of the poor animal being hung, pressed against a wall, clearly looking in distress....I don't think "fun" was intended in this case...nor "comfort" in having a hand gripping it's throat...poor baby



pets4life said:


> the picture is too disturbing and upsetting
> 
> there must be a way to figure out if it is real and if the dog is okay and what can be done to help?
> 
> ...


YES!...and there are plenty, as for comments they do not negate from the issue. However, I have no problem being reminded that there are more good people then bad people and how they propose what should be done to such type people...Even if it was a farce (which doesn't seem to be), then something good can and will come out of it. If not for this dog, then perhaps some Joe Shmo who is thinking of doing something stupid will see the humiliation in this and think again, or someones heart will be touched and will rescue a dog from a shelter or donate, or someone else just may step up and stop an abusive situation...

The internet is powerful...it's global, and the link another has posted (sorry forget name), suggests contact info for interpol and Chilean GOV...the more people that get involved and believe this DOES happen, the more that can be done. There is no shame in spouting off how you would do this or that to someone like him...Pride comes to mind, that one would feel so strongly and share their view...Animal abuse hurts everyone. Passion for helpless animals shouldn't be frowned upon, how ever it is conveyed.eace:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So...you can label someone a "good person" if they offer, via spouting off on the internet, to kill/maim/torture a human...?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> So...you can label someone a "good person" if they offer, via spouting off on the internet, to kill/maim/torture a human...?


(Sigh)...Label?...Those are your words. Please consider everything before taking this apart...this isn't helping the purpose for the thread:nono:

Awareness is the purpose. My shock when I saw these pics. My tears for this dog while I was sipping my cup of coffee on a sat. morning before starting my day. How profoundly this upset me!!! So yah...who cares if someone spouts off about castrating this tool....better then a thumbs up or a clever caption to the pics!!! 





GatorBytes said:


> YES!...and there are plenty, *as for comments they do not negate from the issue.* *However, I have no problem being reminded that there are more good people then bad people and how they propose what should be done to such type people*...Even if it was a farce (which doesn't seem to be), then something good can and will come out of it. If not for this dog, then perhaps some Joe Shmo who is thinking of doing something stupid will see the humiliation in this and think again, or someones heart will be touched and will rescue a dog from a shelter or donate, or someone else just may step up and stop an abusive situation...
> 
> The internet is powerful...it's global, and the link another has posted (sorry forget name), suggests contact info for interpol and Chilean GOV...the more people that get involved and believe this DOES happen, the more that can be done. *There is no shame in spouting off how you would do this or that to someone like him*...Pride comes to mind, that one would feel so strongly and share their view...Animal abuse hurts everyone. *Passion for helpless animals shouldn't be frowned upon, how ever it is conveyed*.eace:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> and everyone thinks my Buddy is big. LOL


is this picture real and what are those "animals" ?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

in regards to op first picture, the first thing that comes to mind is dog fighting and michael vicks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> I completely agree!!! People feel their anger at what a person does validates their feelings of wanting to strike back - but how is that different than an animal abuser who feels their own actions are validated by their own anger at the animal they are abusing?
> 
> *Righteous indignation has nothing righteous about it when it perpetuates in thoughts, feelings and words the very actions they are condemning.*


All I have to say is... :thumbup:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> is this picture real and what are those "animals" ?


The person who posted it said caucasian shepherd. I looked them up, and while they are big dogs they are not as big as the picture portrays. The website I found said they were 99 to 150 lb dogs.

I think this picture is probably more accurate.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

never clicked on the original link cos i want to sleep tonight, but _ *** Removed by Admin *** _ with this pic. this is sick as well, real [ *** removed by Admin ***] sick. people here own dogs right...what do you think is going on and about to go on in this pic. and the handler stands there drooling.




hattifattener said:


> one more nice pic for size reference.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

hm?

i see two dogs pissed at each other while handler (handlers?) are holding them.
nothing more.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

People like that should have their quality of life severly altered in one way or another. Uterly disgusting


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

These lynch mob campaigns give me a chuckle or two. The thought of the up and coming generation scares me. Somebody help this dog! Somebody help this/these kids! Somebody but me, so I will share on Facebook and feel I've done my duty.

Kony comes to mind. Everybody knows where he is and he welcomes your visit, but nobody wants to do the dirty work, so they pass it on to the next person and get a t shirt.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> So...you can label someone a "good person" if they offer, via spouting off on the internet, to kill/maim/torture a human...?


I don't think anyone wants to kill another human being. Torture them for torturing an animal/child. , I could be okay with that. Well that is an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth. Some of us just want to see a tougher punishment for such foul behavior. I don't want people like this walking next to me on the sidewalk PERIOD. 

:smirk:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

tks shepherdmom.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

gowen said:


> *These lynch mob campaigns give me a chuckle or two. *The thought of the up and coming generation scares me. Somebody help this dog! Somebody help this/these kids! Somebody but me, so I will share on Facebook and feel I've done my duty.


I just 

The thought that people get a sense of importance because they whipped everyone into a frenzy is pitiful.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

gowen said:


> These lynch mob campaigns give me a chuckle or two. The thought of the up and coming generation scares me. Somebody help this dog! Somebody help this/these kids! Somebody but me, so I will share on Facebook and feel I've done my duty.
> 
> Kony comes to mind. Everybody knows where he is and he welcomes your visit, but nobody wants to do the dirty work, so they pass it on to the next person and get a t shirt.





msvette2u said:


> I just
> 
> The thought that people get a sense of importance because they whipped everyone into a frenzy is pitiful.


Nothing comes from Nothing


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> hm?
> 
> i see two dogs pissed at each other while handler (handlers?) are holding them.
> nothing more.


 
been around dogs long?? these two just happened to be walking in oppositte directions while going for a regular stroll in the park and the dogs just got in this mood all by themselves???


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

@x11

here is video of what was going on there.

watch it.





now i am asking you
either to pinpoint exact moment when dogfight started or to apologize.

i am tired of people that are jumping on conclusions and generalizing everything.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have seen much worse than these photos, some cultures just don't have respect for animals. I must say I am proud to live in America, a country that fights animal cruelty!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

just viewed the video and still don't know what is going on. i do not get the connection between the video and the op posted picture.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess my point is that if all you can complain about is a guy faking a sucker punch to his dog and burying it in the sand, then I can sleep soundly at night. At least he isn't decapitating, de-limbing, removing the tongue/eyes, crucifying, or sexually assaulting a child. That every second of every moment around the world. That is what gets my blood boiling.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

julie87 said:


> I have seen much worse than these photos, some cultures just don't have respect for animals. I must say I am proud to live in America, a country that fights animal cruelty!


:thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Let's not judge entire cultures and countries on the actions of one individual. There are plenty of sickos in all parts of the world. 

Political laws governing the care of dogs and other animals are allowed to be discussed in Current events, but now that the government of different countries is being discussed in a general info thread, that is bringing political discussions and biases onto the board, and is against board rules.


----------

